# Ok .. Coaches



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

how many of you guys, gals[ coaches] use self imagery when coaching archery...research has proven , that it works much better, because you go through the shot seq. perfect hitting the Xs, with perfect form, and a perfect release...and follow through. all stages are perfect.i use a form of this do you?


----------



## Roy49 (Jan 26, 2009)

Mike is right. It works like magic! :thumbs_up


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I use it while I'm shooting by running critical parts of my shot sequence on each shot. The more vividly I can imagine my follow through, the better I tend to shoot. 

Using it instead of practice or as a suppliment to practice hasn't worked well for me. Probably too weak minded.  Or more likely I don't understand the technique as well as I should.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats a good place for it allen, in the shot seq.it has worked for many of my students.. the ones that say they dream in color, say it works fine as soon as they go to bed. but i have mixed results with those... the ones that used it it the shot seq. say it helps a lot...and a see the results.....and i like what i see.


----------

